

Aza Raskin's redesigns of boring medical test results - EGreg
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2010/visualizing-bloodtests/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+InformationIsBeautiful+(Information+Is+Beautiful)

======
gjm11
What this links to appears to be one redesign of a boring medical test result,
which was not done by or associated with Aza Raskin. Am I confused?

